# Aslolan



## elinet

Would you kindly tell me what does "Aslolan" mean  in this context:

"*Aslolan* benmişim geçin herşeyi"

kaynak: http://www.sarki-sozleri.com/sozler/pinar-aylin/aslolan-ben.html


Thanx


----------



## miraculeuse

*"it's me that is real, get through the rest*"

*so I would say "aslolan" means the real one or original one.*

*hope it helps*


----------



## elinet

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## barbariansss

aslolan= the truth


----------



## ayşegül

Asl olan -- Asıl olan 
Aynı :
sabr etmek ---sabır etmek de olduğu gibi.

dilbilgisi kuralı: Sonu dar ünlü ile biten bir kelimeden sonra sesli harfle başlayan bir kelime gelirse ya da ek ,Dar ünlü kalkar.(dar ünlü= i,ı,ü,u)

Kelimeleri böyle çıkarırsan,anlaman kolay olur.

---


----------



## elinet

Thank you so much for your help


----------

